# 1st attempt at iwagumi



## choosk (Oct 27, 2007)

hiya guys.here is my first attempt at iwagumi. comment away please. rescaped my tank as the previous scape was really messed up.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the rock placement very much. What is the ground cover?

-Dave


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

My suggestions would be to level the substrate. Putting the smaller rocks on the left a bit further left and forward to pull tension that direction and give a sense of focus and depth. Also by opening the rocks a bit to allow you to see the back substrate areas will add a lot. Other then that your idea seems to work well. I'd like to see this once it fills out.


----------



## choosk (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. 

dave: the carpeting plant will be hc aka cuba. thinking of adding some hg around the rock base.

jciotti: thanks for the suggestions. gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

The rock placement looks very natural. Good work.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Overall I like it. Left side is little scarce IMO.


----------



## choosk (Oct 27, 2007)

updates for my tank.


----------



## choosk (Oct 27, 2007)

hi guys.been quite sometime since i last updated. please have a look and comments please


----------



## Green024 (Oct 26, 2009)

HC Looks really good! And so do those rocks.
Im going to have to agree with Quetzalcoatl about the left side of your tank. maybe try sliding the brighter colored rock 3rd from the left over there would do the trick. Or is that apart of the medium rock in the direct center towards the front? 

Could you give us some info on what your setup entails of? ferts, lights and such. Thanks


----------



## choosk (Oct 27, 2007)

hiya green,

ferts i'm using ada step 2 and brighty k. the lights are......i think its called t5 or something like that. total 200++watts.filter eheim. the soils are fine amazonia with powersand at the bottom rows. co2 not sure how much bps it is as i rely on the ada checker which is usually yellowish green during photoperiod which is 8 hours. sadly i'm tearing out the hc lol. they have grown too rampant and thick causing the lower parts to melt and the top to float up. the pics are 2 or 3 months old. i'll be replacing them with dwarf hairgrass and adding some hardscape on the left part. will update more pics when i'm done. the rocks are individual rocks they are not connected

ps:forgot to add temp maintained with chiller 24~26


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent HC growth. I think you should keep it, like any stem plants HC needs to be trimmed once in a while - before the bottom stems melt.
With such high light arrangement I am afraid that DHG might get too tall for your foreground and covered up most of your stones. 

In any case, good job on this scape. Keep us updated.


----------



## choosk (Oct 27, 2007)

hi guys. short update. hc grew too thick and floated so decided to rescape. to be more accurate add in extra scape. comments away please especially regarding the left side since that is the new addition as i've received a few comments about the left side being too empty.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the new stones you put in, but i would take a few out, to provide more of a secondary focus point. I like the path you made through the new ones, but i only noticed it when shown up close. Also, i might move the new rocks up a bit. Other than that it looks great! your hc looked awesome, and im quite jealous actually but i get why you took it out.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

The first thing that immediately comes to mind, if I were to be blunt, is that the aquascape is far, far too noisy and overall it lacks consistency in placement while the support stones are too uniform.

This is what I mean, first: too many rocks (overcrowding Iwagumi's works great for nano's, not so much larger tanks), really, with Iwagumi it's a game about making less be more, some of the rocks just need to go, like some of them in the front really stand out as good candidates for removal / re-placing. After that, there really isn't a whole lot of consistency to the aquascape, some are tilted one way, others another way, with no real line for the eye to follow to make this transition possible, as is it's more like every other stone is just tilted in another direction. Finally the support stones are all uniform in height, really it should be broken down into: Main stone at the highest, primary supporting stones at the second highest and then so on and so forth until you get to the periphery support stones at the lowest height.

Aside from that, you definitely have potential to create a good scape judging from your last incarnation.


----------



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

what type stone is this?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

its called shou stone. its an ADA stone aquaforest aquarium sells it.


----------

